# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Serbia: realizan control preventivo para detectar miel fraudulenta

## Polinizaciones

*Serbia: realizan control preventivo para detectar miel fraudulenta*Jueves, 24 de abril del 2014 *Según lo anunciado por el Ministerio de Agricultura de Serbia, la Inspección pecuaria retiró la miel del mercado que no cumple con la calidad e inocuidad estipulada.*En el mes de marzo, el Ministerio de Agricultura serbio realiza inspecciones en conjunto con la asociación de apicultores del país. Este año, el control fue realizado en 182 muestras de la miel local con el objetivo de detectar miel fraudulenta en el mercado. La investigación fue organizada después que la Asociación de Apicultores advirtiera una mayor cantidad de miel disponible en el mercado, con precios de venta  más bajos, lo que levantó las sospechas de que podría tratarse de productos falsificados y de mala calidad.Los consumidores deberían estar atentos a los nombres de los proveedores de miel y los lugares de venta deberían tener información respecto a las series o los lotes de las mieles y sobre cómo adquirir un producto seguro.Un comunicado de prensa del Ministerio de Agricultura serbio, afirma que los resultados de los análisis mostraron que un 10% de las muestras de miel fueron retiradas por apariencia y por colores y fragancias atípicas.En el 55% de las muestras se encontró una gran cantidad de Hidroximetilfurfural (HMF) que tiene un límite establecido de 40 mg/kg de miel. El HMF es un componente que se encuentra naturalmente en la miel pero en muy bajas cantidades, en un promedio de  5mg/kg. Ante la presencia de una alta concentración de HMF, es posible que la miel haya sido sobre calentada o sea añeja. El 7,2% de los controles establecieron que se trataba de una falsificación y en el 3,6% de las muestras se encontraron trazas de antibióticos.Hace años que la asociación de apicultores de Serbia ha estado tomando una serie de acciones para prevenir la distribución de miel fraudulenta en el mercado, por tal motivo están constantemente realizando inspecciones para prevenir situaciones más graves.En 2013, Serbia exportó 3.371 toneladas de miel con un valor de 129.886 euros, un 74% más que las exportaciones de carne serbia.Rodoljub ivadinović, presidente de la asociación de apicultores, señaló que la gran exportación de miel confirma una vez más la importancia de la apicultura en Serbia. El trabajo en conjunto con las autoridades ha llevado a que el número de colmenas, en promedio por apicultor, aumentara de 29, en el año 2007, a 49, en 2013, lo que significa un incremento del 69%.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias   Temas similares: Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel ¡¡¡ALERTA DE EMPRESA FRAUDULENTA ARGENTINA!!! - PATAGONIA FRUITS & VEGETABLES S.A. (Carlos Fernando Jiménez Placer) Artículo: Mypes realizan el 11 % de las agroexportaciones peruanas a EEUU Realizan expoferia de productos elaborados con material reciclado en Cajamarca Autoridades de Leoncio Prado realizan taller participativo para promover la conservación ambiental

----------

